# A few of my first flies.



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So i have been tying now for about 2 months? Maybe? Only been able to tie maybe 25+ flies, but these are the flies that i am sort of proud of. I tie more for freshwater right now since i live on a freshwater body. What do you guys think? Where can i improve?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

2 months??? Looks as good as my stuff and Ive been tying (although not consistently at all) for almost 20 years! Nice work on the deer hair. Best advice I can give you is to test your flies, see how they swim, and make adjustments from there. Nothing will motivate you more than perfecting a pattern to catch a picky fish!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I know nothing about flies but they look cool.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. 

I went out and tested the spider and Bunyan and discovered that they do not float. Floatation material, to hook weight ratio is wrong. So i am going to retie and try again. Trial and error.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I really don't think you want either of those to float -- so I think you tied them correctly ! Just to make sure , send them ALL to me. This way you can tie replacements to gain more experience. Glad to help !!

P.S. They look great !


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice. That clouser minnow is the perfect all around fly. Make it a little thicker and you can catch more than 1 or 2 spanish on it. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

For your first, they look awesome. Great job! I need to get back on the vice, I tied a ton of flies last year and havent really needed anymore, so havent tied any, but as a hobby it is fun, one of these days just need to make it a point to try some new patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*nice*

Ithink I hate you! Just kidding. I have been tying for 8 years and they look better than mine! Good job!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Try an old deceiver pattern next. Put a couple of mylar strips on it a little longer than the rest. A heavy eyed clouser is still the best IMO. Try the mylar on that also. A couple handfuls of small liveys and a clouser can rock inshore and offshore. Keep it up. Do you have a 9 weight to hit the gulf with?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

So.......let's go use them!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*looks tasty*

hey, kenton,
the tied fly may look good to you, but, are you the one eating it?
i tie many flies that look like shit especially the new ones i'm tying for the first time. for example, the bunyan bug. i thought that thing would never catch a bream, bass, or even a stump. boy, was i wrong. it has produced many good size bass and some nice bream here lastely.
try flipflop for the body. it shapes well, floats and throws good, and doesn't wear out as much as other material. for that bunyan bug, i used white buck tail for the wings, and some red dental floss to distinguish the abdomen sections. i'll send a pic of one of my "wore out flies" later.
jack
oh, btw, what lake do you live on? i'd love to try it out sometime. maybe trade some flies?


----------

